# 135-lb mayor puts burglar in headlock



## Ceicei (Oct 25, 2007)

Interesting article....  (see link for more information)



> OGDEN, Utah (AP) -- It's not a good idea to mess with the mayor, even if he isn't very big. Mayor Matthew Godfrey and his wife were awakened early Wednesday when somebody tried to break into their house through a side and then a rear door. Godfrey jumped out of bed, checked on his children and went outside.
> 
> "He was heading across the front lawn riding a bike of ours," Godfrey said. "I ran him down and tackled him, wrestled him and put him in a headlock."



- Ceicei


----------



## Drac (Oct 25, 2007)

Way ta go Mayor...


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 25, 2007)

> Curtis Poorman, 20, was arrested for investigation of burglary, robbery, public intoxication, illegal consumption of alcohol by a minor, possession of marijuana - "we'll stop there," police Lt. Scott Sangberg said.


 
High, drunk and stupid is no way to rob a house, son.


----------



## Drac (Oct 25, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> High, drunk and stupid is no way to rob a house, son.


 
I prefer that they would ALL be that way..Less trouble to cuff and stuff...


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 25, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> High, drunk and stupid is no way to rob a house, son.



*HAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 25, 2007)

Drac said:


> I prefer that they would ALL be that way..Less trouble to cuff and stuff...


 
At least you can always count on the stupid.


----------



## Drac (Oct 25, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> At least you can always count on the stupid.


 
Yep..Job security...LOL...


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 25, 2007)

Just goes to show that dynomite comes in small packages!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 25, 2007)

Drac said:


> Yep..Job security...LOL...


:lol: definitely Drac, definitely. :lol:


----------



## oddball (Oct 26, 2007)

The first thing that came to mind was Adam West as the mayor from family guy.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 26, 2007)

The element of surprise cannot be overlooked.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 26, 2007)

People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 26, 2007)

See, with this kind of 'can-do' attitude, if this guy loses the election, he could join a BJJ school and go for the fight prizes!  Imagine what he could do if he practiced grappling?

:canek:


----------



## grydth (Oct 26, 2007)

Never mind the fighting, I think (too) many of us would like to know how he manages to stay at 135 lbs....:ultracool

As for the criminal, well the name says it all.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 26, 2007)

grydth said:


> Never mind the fighting, I think (too) many of us would like to know how he manages to stay at 135 lbs....:ultracool




He must be a really short guy.  If not, he is nothing but skin and bones!  Then again, it said he was a runner.  I've seen runners before that looked like skeletons, very sickly looking.  That would not do for MMA fights.  He would have to give up that running nonsense!


----------



## sl2squeeze (Oct 29, 2007)

Very impressive!


----------

